# 'Please demolish my school'



## amastie (Feb 27, 2009)

This one is said to have  been around for a long time so you may have seen it already.  Sorry if it's a duplicate but someone sent it to me and I tnought it funny enough to share.  It's a YouTube video:


YouTube - Irish Kid Phones Up Demolition Company


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 27, 2009)

I loved it - thanks Amastie.  That was so cute.


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes I had seen that one before but it is so cute, it is nice to hear again


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 1, 2009)

i never laughed so much in a long time it was great thanks Amastie


----------



## Jackie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have heard this before, but it is really funny


----------

